# E46:Eiback Pro-kit vs Tein-H springs, pls!



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello BMW Experts!
I am wondering if either of these spring sets (Eibach Pro or Tein-H) would improve the handling of my car without degrading the ride. I think the HR sports would be too low & hard. Opinions, please?
Car is an '01 330i sedan, seems to have sport springs (red&white stripes up front); Koni FSD shocks & SSR integral lite wheels. ZHP front bar & convertible rear bar. New FCAB & repaired strut towers (were mushroomed). I would prefer little or no drop!
TIA! Murf


----------



## 325i M-sport II (Jul 7, 2009)

LittleBear said:


> Hello BMW Experts!
> I am wondering if either of these spring sets (Eibach Pro or Tein-H) would improve the handling of my car without degrading the ride. I think the HR sports would be too low & hard. Opinions, please?
> Car is an '01 330i sedan, seems to have sport springs (red&white stripes up front); Koni FSD shocks & SSR integral lite wheels. ZHP front bar & convertible rear bar. New FCAB & repaired strut towers (were mushroomed). I would prefer little or no drop!
> TIA! Murf


I'm new in this forum but can share my experience about 325I M-sport II suspension and HP sport spring + Bilstein Sport shock. The M-sport II suspension setting is quite balance between comfort and control but a little bit under steering. The spring is not hard but the shock (sachs supply to BMW) does. After 50K mile(I always drive carefully in poor road surface), I find both the front and rear suspenson is lowered (due to the fading shock) so I change to Bilstein sport shock. Bilstein sport shock is soft compare the M-sport shock especially the rear shock which increase the rolling and reduce my confident in cornering. So I change to HR sport spring, it lowered the chassis a lot and make it visually very nice. It also improves the understeering and increase the speed in a bend and reduce rolling in highway. However, it reduce the ride comfort a lot.

I am planning to change back the rear spring to M-sport spring to imporve the ride comfort as the road condition is too bad here (in HK). Is it danger to do so?


----------



## RichmannMotorSport.com (Feb 19, 2009)

I would go with the Eibach as they are german made and Tein is not.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks folks,*

I am leaning towards the Eibach, but the Tein springs have lots of fans in the Honda world, which to me is good. If someone could compare them to the springs in the "sport" suspension of a '01 330i I would appreciate it.
Since Tire Rack sells Eibach pro-kit. and seem to have the best price (& thus I might buy there), I would love to hear * GARY * give his opinions on the 3 springs (sport, Tein-H, Eibach Pro-kit), and how they might feel with Koni FSD shocks! :blah:

TIA! Murf


----------



## ewc (Oct 9, 2006)

Your ride will degrade when you lower your car. Simply a matter of lowering a car which already has limited suspension travel. 

With that said, the Eibach should provide a comparatively better ride because it is a progressive wound spring vs. linear on the Tein. Progressive springs are supposed to be softer on the smaller bumps and firm up on quicker transitions. The tradeoff is that handling will be less tight than a linear spring.

I have Eibachs paired with Koni FSD's and the ride is pretty good. The Konis soak up smaller bumps better than stock. But on larger bumps, you still get a good jolt because the suspension travel is bottoming out due to the lowering.


----------



## LittleBear (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks EWC!*

That's just the kind of info I was looking for. It's a close call for me: live in Brklyn (Wham Bam!), and go north whenever it snows. But the E46 feels so big compared to my last E30 (m3 suspension). Decisions, decisions....:dunno:

Murf


----------

